# 120Hz/144Hz für CS:GO sinnvoll?



## noctis_61 (6. August 2016)

*120Hz/144Hz für CS:GO sinnvoll?*

Hallo Liebe PCGH'er

Ich möchte mir einen neuen Monitor kaufen,
es sollte primär keine ruckler haben.

Beim schnellen hin und her bewegen der Maus in CS:GO zum Beispiel 
bemerke ich kleine rucklerchen, obwohl meine Hardware, dieses
Spiel mühelos abspielt.

Daher gehe ich stark davon aus, das mein Monitor schuld daran ist.
Bekräftigt hat sich meine Vermutung nach dem ich hier gewisse Theards gelesen habe.

Die Größe sollte 24 Zoll sein, allerdings weiß ich nicht in welchen Preisrahmen die Monitore liegen,
deshalb will ich hier erstmal keinen festen Betrag nennen.

Wie gesagt, als Spiel, spiele ich im Grund nur CS:GO.


Vielen Dank für eure Hilfen im vor raus.


MfG.


----------



## Laudian (6. August 2016)

*AW: 120Hz/144Hz für CS:GO sinnvoll?*

Ruckler werden mit ziemlicher Sicherheit nicht vom Monitor ausgelöst.

Wenn überhaupt wäre Tearing abhängig vom Monitor, aber das sollte man nicht als Ruckler warnehmen.

Was für Hardware hast du denn verbaut und welchen Monitor besitzt du ?


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (6. August 2016)

*AW: 120Hz/144Hz für CS:GO sinnvoll?*

120/144Hz sind mMn auf jeden Fall sinnvoll - für jeden First Person Shooter.


----------



## noctis_61 (6. August 2016)

*AW: 120Hz/144Hz für CS:GO sinnvoll?*

16GB DDR, Graka GTX570 2,5GB , I72600K, 

Bildschirm: DELL S2740L - IPS Bildschrim


----------



## noctis_61 (6. August 2016)

*AW: 120Hz/144Hz für CS:GO sinnvoll?*

Man sieht ja bei solchen Videos denn Unterschied:
Project Cars difference  between 60 Hz and 144 Hz monitor - YouTube

Ob man das nun ruckler nennen sollte weiß ich nicht,
 ich wollte darauf hinaus, das es nicht allzu flüssig läuft, wie im folgenden Thread auch näher beschrieben wurde:
[Erklärung] Monitore 60Hz vs. 120Hz macht es einen Sinn auch ohne 3D?


----------



## JoM79 (6. August 2016)

*AW: 120Hz/144Hz für CS:GO sinnvoll?*

Klar sind 144Hz flüssiger als 60Hz.
Wieviel fps hast du denn jetzt?
Wird die GPU voll ausgelastet oder hängst du im CPU Limit?


----------



## noctis_61 (16. August 2016)

*AW: 120Hz/144Hz für CS:GO sinnvoll?*

Ich möchte meinen Anliegen etwas anders formulieren, da ich das Gefühl habe, das es missverstanden wurde.
Es wird vermutlich daran liegen, weil ich mich nicht gut genug ausgedrückt habe.

Fakt ist, ich brauche tatsächlich einen neuen Bildschirm und mein Anwendungsgebiet wird das 
Online Egoshooterspiel CS:GO werden, darüber hinaus gibt es keine "Aufwendige Prozesse"


Was haltet ihr von den beiden Bildschirmen?

BenQ XL2411Z 60,96 cm Monitor schwarz/rot: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Acer Predator GN246HLBbid 61 cm Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## AYAlf (16. August 2016)

*AW: 120Hz/144Hz für CS:GO sinnvoll?*

Bei einem Ego Shlooter würde ich auch nochmal über Free Sync oder G-SYNC nachdenken. 

G-SYNC
DisplayPort 1.2 muss direkt vom Grafikprozessor unterstützt werden.

Grafikprozessor: Für die G-SYNC-Merkmale ist eine NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 Ti BOOST oder höhere Grafikkarte erforderlich.
Betriebssystem: Windows 7, 8 und 8.1
Treiber: R340.52 oder höher


----------



## claster17 (16. August 2016)

*AW: 120Hz/144Hz für CS:GO sinnvoll?*

Gerade bei CSGO ist jegliche Form von Sync überflüssig und nicht empfehlenswert, da man im Idealfall immer 300 FPS haben sollte.


----------



## AYAlf (16. August 2016)

*AW: 120Hz/144Hz für CS:GO sinnvoll?*

Sorry habe mir gerade ein paar Videos und Forenbeiträge angeschaut. CS GO und G-Sync ist ne ganz schlechte Idee.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (16. August 2016)

*AW: 120Hz/144Hz für CS:GO sinnvoll?*



AYAlf schrieb:


> Sorry habe mir gerade ein paar Videos und Forenbeiträge angeschaut. CS GO und G-Sync ist ne ganz schlechte Idee.



warum?

144hz sind aber sehr sinnvoll gerade für CS:GO


----------



## JoM79 (16. August 2016)

*AW: 120Hz/144Hz für CS:GO sinnvoll?*

Es geht darum, dass man bei CS:GO 300fps nutzen soll.
Kein Monitor mit aktivem Gsync kann jedoch 300fps darstellen, das Maximum wären 200fps.
Wobei glaube ich manche noch nicht wissen, dass Gsync die fps nicht begrenzt, also wäre ein 144Hz Gsync Monitor genauso geeignet.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (16. August 2016)

*AW: 120Hz/144Hz für CS:GO sinnvoll?*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Es geht darum, dass man bei CS:GO 300fps nutzen soll.



warum?^^ Ändert doch nichts an der Sache.


----------



## JoM79 (16. August 2016)

*AW: 120Hz/144Hz für CS:GO sinnvoll?*

Das warum habe ich doch oben im letzten Satz erklärt.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (16. August 2016)

*AW: 120Hz/144Hz für CS:GO sinnvoll?*

Das hast du. Ich wünschte mir die Erklärung auch lieber von AYAlf


----------



## Luca1801 (17. August 2016)

*AW: 120Hz/144Hz für CS:GO sinnvoll?*

Den Benq 2411Z kannst du getrost für CSGO kaufen, Bedenke allerdings, dass die Farben nicht so gut aussehen werden, wie auf deinem jetzigen IPS Monitor. Sonst sehr gut geeignet aufgrund der 144Hz und der niedrigen Reaktionszeit!


----------



## noctis_61 (17. August 2016)

*AW: 120Hz/144Hz für CS:GO sinnvoll?*

Ok ich habe mir den XL2411Z gekauft, es wird morgen ankommen. Ich werde hier berichten welche Unterschiede ich verspüren konnte.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe bis dann.


----------



## noctis_61 (19. August 2016)

*AW: 120Hz/144Hz für CS:GO sinnvoll?*

Die Farben sind ganz oke.
Es ist zwar kein IPS Panel wo die Farben wirklich sehr gut sind,
aber es reicht völlig aus.

CS:GO lässt sich damit Prima spielen.
und den 144 Hertz Unterschied kann man mit bloßem Auge erkennen.

Wirklich eine gute Sache für Gamer.
270€ ca. in Amazon zuletzt.


----------



## Luca1801 (19. August 2016)

*AW: 120Hz/144Hz für CS:GO sinnvoll?*

Gut, dass er passt!   

Sollte  dir das Bild zu milchig wirken, kann man die Color Saturation im Grafiktreiber etwas erhöhen.


----------



## noctis_61 (19. August 2016)

*AW: 120Hz/144Hz für CS:GO sinnvoll?*

Man kann ja direkt die Einstellungen der CS:GO Pro - Gamer übernehmen so weit ich weiß.
Ich werde bestimmt selber nochmal rumexperimentieren.

Dennoch Danke für den Hinweis.
Vielen Dank an alle die geschrieben haben!


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (19. August 2016)

*AW: 120Hz/144Hz für CS:GO sinnvoll?*

Wenn du ULMB nutzt (oder wie auch immer das bei BenQ heißt) Probiere mal das hier aus: Blur Busters Strobe Utility for BENQ Blur Reduction | Blur Busters


----------

